# Dual Citizenship?



## Chontair (May 29, 2018)

Currently I am still a Ranger-hopeful waiting for enlistment to come around. Wondering if anyone has information on the Army's policy for dual citizenship as I have not found anything online and I hope to gather as much information as I can before I reach the recruiter's office. I maintain a passport for Turkey as well as the U.S. The issue arises because Turkey has a required conscription in place and I'm not sure how that affects my future enlistment. 

Any information is much appreciated!


----------



## CDG (May 29, 2018)

Recruiters are there to provide information. Especially in these cases. Go talk to one. Good luck


----------



## AWP (May 29, 2018)

Speak to a recruiter.

Also, I found this within 10 seconds of entering _dod security clearance dual citizenship _in Google. A pet peeve of mine is your generation has the world at their fingertips and refuses to use it. Not everyone will give you a pass on this in the future, so learn to do some of your own research.

New Dual Citizenship Guideline for Security Clearance Eligibility - ClearanceJobs



> SEAD 4 kept the wording of the basic “Foreign Preference” concern as stated in the 2005 AG and added the following:
> 
> _Foreign involvement raises concerns about an individual’s judgment, reliability and trustworthiness when it is in conflict with U.S. national interests or when the individual acts to conceal it.  *By itself, the fact that a U.S. citizen is also a citizen of another country is not disqualifying without an objective showing of such conflict or attempt at concealment.*  The same is true for a U.S. citizen’s exercise of any right or privilege of foreign citizenship and any action to acquire or obtain recognition of a foreign citizenship._
> 
> ...


----------



## Chontair (May 29, 2018)

AWP said:


> Speak to a recruiter.
> 
> Also, I found this within 10 seconds of entering _dod security clearance dual citizenship _in Google. A pet peeve of mine is your generation has the world at their fingertips and refuses to use it. Not everyone will give you a pass on this in the future, so learn to do some of your own research.
> 
> New Dual Citizenship Guideline for Security Clearance Eligibility - ClearanceJobs


I'm specifically worried about the fact that Turkey has a required conscription in place. I should have been more specific.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2018)

Chontair said:


> Turkey has a required conscription in place and I'm not sure how that affects my future enlistment.



There's where that wacky Google Machine comes in hand again....


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Turkey/comments/34lu2q

To add...and only because now you have me curious.  What's your story?

You are 16 and live in Mass.  
- Did you immigrate from Turkey?  
- Have you ever been to Turkey?
- Have you had any discussion about this topic with your parents?
- Have you considered reaching out to someone at a Turkish Embassy? 

After you talk to a recruiter, I'd actually be interested in hearing the end result.


----------



## Chontair (May 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There's where that wacky Google Machine comes in hand again....
> 
> 
> __
> ...



Immigrated from three months after birth, been on multiple occasions for family trips but not recently, parents despise the military so I haven't told them out of fear that I'll lose a place to stay and no the embassy never crossed my mind. I still have a year to go so recruiter will be the first step. 

I'll be sure to update.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 29, 2018)

As an aside, I've seen a few people at work leaving to do their national service. Mostly in Singapore and Korea but interestingly, a lot of them don't have much of a connection to the place except that they were born there and they still have a few bits of family. Most came here when they were infants and then get this surprise letter saying, come wear camo for a bit! It'll be fun, we promise.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2018)

Chontair said:


> so I haven't told them out of fear that I'll lose a place



That's rough; you are not the first young man to come here and say something similar.  Look man, the Military will be there after you graduate high school...your objective for the next couple of years is to stay within mom and dad's good graces, study your ass off, get the best grades you can get, and if you speak both languages, continue to practice both of them. 

In the mean time, enjoy the forum.  Read all that you can here, and report back when you are closer to making some decisions.  I genuinely hope you figure out how to make everything work in your favor.


----------



## Chontair (May 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That's rough; you are not the first young man to come here and say something similar.  Look man, the Military will be there after you graduate high school...your objective for the next couple of years is to stay within mom and dad's good graces, study your ass off, get the best grades you can get, and if you speak both languages, continue to practice both of them.
> 
> In the mean time, enjoy the forum.  Read all that you can here, and report back when you are closer to making some decisions.  I genuinely hope you figure out how to make everything work in your favor.




I appreciate that, I'm confident it'll work out eventually whether that means the family will come around or I'll find a new means of family elsewhere, whatever it may be I'm content with my decision to enlist. I'm doing well in school and wrestling so there's no issues there. 

Anyways, the reddit thread did help a bit, I'm aware of options I have that I wasn't aware of before. If I can just drop the citizenship entirely to avoid paperwork and legal trouble I'd be more than willing.


----------



## AWP (May 29, 2018)

You're 16? Start gathering info now. Figure out your life, Plans A, B, C, etc. You can start to plan and think even with partial info and knowing life can rapidly change at that age.

Go to Goarmy.com and speak to a virtual recruiter. They can maybe put you on a path now

After you turn 17, reach out to a flesh and blood recruiter. You can sign at 18 w/o parental consent so they may be more inclined to work for you then vice now. Besides, you'll have more info at that time. That can put you in the position of doing some of the recruiter's legwork. Some recruiters, especially those who met their monthly quotas, will be less likely to put in the extra effort. All? No, but increase your odds of success.

Let us know what you find out. Pay it forward because I doubt you'll be the first we see in this situation.

Good luck.


----------



## Chontair (May 29, 2018)

AWP said:


> You're 16? Start gathering info now. Figure out your life, Plans A, B, C, etc. You can start to plan and think even with partial info and knowing life can rapidly change at that age.
> 
> Go to Goarmy.com and speak to a virtual recruiter. They can maybe put you on a path now
> 
> ...



I'll be sure to look into the whole virtual recruiter ordeal, that should be a good source of information. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chontair (May 30, 2018)

The response I received after contacting a recruiter through GoArmy.com.


----------

